# Finally some decent pics of my shy rhom.



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I could never photograph this guy caus he always hides in the wood all day. So this time I waited untill nightfall when all was dark. I could see him moving around in his tank so I quickly turned his tank light on and snapped some pics before he went back into hiding. I also managed to get a quick vid of him swimming in the current. This guy was never officially ID'd as a rhom but Frank said it most likely is. Im gonna repost these pics in the ID forum too.









View attachment 72029

View attachment 72030

View attachment 72031

View attachment 72032

View attachment 72033

View attachment 72034


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great shots of a very nice looking rhom, my compliments









How about a full tank shot............


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Heres the quick vid of him just chillin in the current,

Click here to watch rhom-vid10


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

jan said:


> Great shots of a very nice looking rhom, my compliments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go Jan...

View attachment 72044


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

awesome rhom...
that tank looks great too!!!


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

fooken nice and HEALTHY rhom!! hm.....wwonder waht is it...


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice rhom and great set-up you got there


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks like an awesome set up.........


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Cobra said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots of a very nice looking rhom, my compliments
> ...


Very nice cobra


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

a fine specimin


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Nice clear pics !!!

what is your trick? no flash with the tank light on ?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^Exactly!







How the hell do you get such nice shots??? Every pic of yuours that I have seen is incredible! I keep struggling to get a somewhat decent pic which look terrible compared to yours.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Nice fish.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Blackdude said:


> Nice clear pics !!!
> 
> what is your trick? no flash with the tank light on ?
> [snapback]1148389[/snapback]​


Hey Stephan how are u, havent seen u posting in a long time! How's the feeder tank doing?
Basically yes, complete darkness except the tank lights are on....and no flash so u can see the true colors of the objects.



gamgenius said:


> ^^^Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe what Im hearing!








Thanks for all the compliments guys, Im very new to taking pics so it means alot to me. Honestly, I recently purchased a Canon PowerShot A510, pretty standard camera from what I hear. All I have been doing is setting the preprogrammed shooting mode switch to "fast shutter" mode. I also turn off the flash, point and let the camera auto-focus. Then shoot! I havent even started reading the 150 page users manual! But I will because I know this camera is capable of more, and once I learn how to use all its functions my pics MIGHT start to look as good as Eltwitcho's.







He takes the best pics IMO.
I feel my pics could be alot better. I personnally dont like the way the background (wood, plants, gravel) appears sharper and more focused then the rhom himself.
Well like I said, Im still learning but judging by all the nice words Im on the right track!


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

aww, look, the little guy's smiling


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! That tank setup is awesome... The Rhom too


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nce tank nice rhom


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Cobra said:


> I can't believe what Im hearing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey ! the feeder tank is perfect, thanks









If you find some new trick with your Canon PowerShot A510, to shot your tank, I also purchased a Canon PowerShot A520. I know that for color Canon have the better camera !

I will also try to get some cool pics this weekend !


----------



## Jasone510 (Jul 24, 2004)

he looks like he is smiling for the camera


----------

